

Forrest M. Mims: Early days at MITS INC - bootload
http://www.sunandsky.org/MITS_History.php

======
revolvingcur
I spent much of my fourth grade year with my nose buried in a copy of Getting
Started in Electronics from Radio Shack. This definitely brought back a lot of
memories.

~~~
cmos
My entire youth + part of my adult life was spent reading his books and doing
his projects. He taught me everything about electronics that the basic school
system could not.

Ok, now I'm going to dig them out + go through them. How he can write so much
uppercase always amazed me. (please don't tell me it was a font!)

